
MicroISV on a Shoestring - the Story Behind the Bingo Cards - davidw
http://kalzumeus.com/start-here-if-youre-new/
======
patio11
Hiya, blog author here. Glad you liked that. I'd just like to point out that
the post is written largely in the present tense but was last touched about a
year ago. (You think I would have known to future proof it... or at least put
the date somewhere.)

In the interim, I've changed jobs and tripled sales, among other things.

Just pointing it out for accuracy's sake.

